# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش در خصوص ثبت نام کنکور92 و ویرایش اطلاعات

## shjafari92

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور بدين*وسيله به اطلاع آن دسته از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری  سال 1392 كه در زمان مقرر (16/9/91 لغایت 30/9/91 ) موفق به ثبت نام در آزمون نگرديده و يا نسبت به ثبت نام خود اقدام نموده اند وخواستار ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود مي باشند ، مي رساند كه لازم است از تاریخ 30/11/91 لغایت 3/12/91 با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی:   سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  و با در نظر گرفتن موارد ذيل اقدام نمايند.
الف: آندسته از متقاضیانی که موفق به ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1392 نشده اند:
آندسته از متقاضیانی که به هر دلیل در تاریخهای تعیین شده موفق به ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1392 نشده اند  لازم است از تاريخ 30/11/91 لغایت 3/12/91  به سایت سازمان به نشانی: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و با توجه به دستورالعمل مربوط نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون  اقدام و به نكات ذيل نيز توجه نمايند.
1- از آنجا كه آزمون سراسري سال 1392 به منظور پذيرش دانشجو براي دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالي اعم از دولتي و غير دولتي ، دانشگاه پيام نور ، دانشگاه فرهنگيان و همچنين رشته هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش براي آنها با آزمون صورت مي پذيرد، برگزارخواهدشد . لذا  به كليه متقاضيان اين قبيل رشته ها تاكيد مي گردد كه در محدوده زماني فوق نسبت به ثبت نام خود اقدام نمايند.
2- در خصوص نحوه اعلام علاقمندي به پذيرش در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي از كليه داوطلبانيكه در مهلت مقرر  ثبت نام (16/9/91 الي 30/9/91) اقدام به ثبت نام نموده و يا در محدود زماني به شرح اين اطلاعيه ثبت نام مي نمايند در زمان توزيع كارت شركت درجلسه آزمون سراسري سال 1392 از طريق سايت سازمان سنجش اطلاع رساني لازم صورت خواهد پذيرفت.
ب: داوطلبانيكه خواستار ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود مي باشند:
- آندسته از داوطلبانيكه در زمان مقرر (16/9/91 لغایت 30/9/91 ) نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام نموده اند و هم اكنون خواستار ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود مي باشند لازم است از تاریخ 30/11/91 لغایت 3/12/91 با مراجعه به بخش آزمون سراسري در  سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی:   سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  در قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود اقدام نمايند.


روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## #saeedeh#

دوستان من امسال شناسنامه ام رو عوض كردم در نتيجه سريال شناسنامه ام هم عوض شده
الان با كدوم سريال شناسنامه بايد ثبت نام كنم؟ جديد يا قديم؟
كد دانش آموزي بر اساس سريال شناسنامه قديمم هست
الان بايد چكار كنم؟

----------


## shjafari92

> دوستان من امسال شناسنامه ام رو عوض كردم در نتيجه سريال شناسنامه ام هم عوض شده
> الان با كدوم سريال شناسنامه بايد ثبت نام كنم؟ جديد يا قديم؟
> كد دانش آموزي بر اساس سريال شناسنامه قديمم هست
> الان بايد چكار كنم؟



سلام
تو دور اول ثبت نام نکردید؟؟
با جدیده ثبت نام کنید

----------


## #saeedeh#

دور اول ثبت نام كردم همراه با دور جديد فرصت ويرايش هم هست
واسه همين ميپرسم

----------


## shjafari92

> دور اول ثبت نام كردم همراه با دور جديد فرصت ويرايش هم هست
> واسه همين ميپرسم


پس با قدیمیه ثبت نام کردید
قبل ثبت نام عوض کردین یا بعدش؟ 
اگه قبلش عوض کردین که ویرایش کنید
اگه بعدش عوض کردین ویرایش کنید بهتره

----------


## #saeedeh#

پس ويرايش ميكنم
ممنون از راهنماييتون

----------


## armin

دوستان یه سوال
تو این انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد چند تا میتونیم رشته انتخاب کنیم ؟

----------


## Doctor

سلام من متولد 7 بهمن 72 هستم.پشت کنکورم.خرداد سال 90 دیپلم گرفتم. خواستم بپرسم من تو بخش کد نظام وظیفه باید کد 4 رو وارد کنم یا 5؟!!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام من متولد 7 بهمن 72 هستم.پشت کنکورم.خرداد سال 90 دیپلم گرفتم. خواستم بپرسم من تو بخش کد نظام وظیفه باید کد 4 رو وارد کنم یا 5؟!!


وقت بخیر.
شما سوالتونو در تاپیک پشت کنکوری و مشکل نظام وظیفه بپرسید.

----------


## #saeedeh#

دوستان من پشت كنكوريم
 براي ثبت نام بايد با همون كد سوابق تحصيلي كه پارسال گرفتم ثبت نام كنم؟
لطفا زود جواب بديد ممنون...

----------


## MohoMo

> دوستان من پشت كنكوريم
>  براي ثبت نام بايد با همون كد سوابق تحصيلي كه پارسال گرفتم ثبت نام كنم؟
> لطفا زود جواب بديد ممنون...


اره همونه ..... :25:

----------

